# Va. cat's Senate campaign catches proves to be a hit online



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Daily Beast 
*Va. cat's Senate campaign catches proves to be a hit online*
Washington Post - ‎1 hour ago‎

SPRINGFIELD, Va. - Deep down, Hank the cat may be a bit of a right-winger with a tendency to scratch up liberal literature. But he's smart enough to aim for the political center, running as a moderate for a US Senate seat in Virginia.

This is just silly

Here is Hank in his tie


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Absolutely absurd. Although, if you put a cat named Kitty Cat Kennedy (D) on the ballot around here, she'd probably win by a landslide.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2012)

Not completely absurd... Does anyone here think our current administration is doing a better job than "Hank" could do?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

right.as.rain said:


> Not completely absurd... Does anyone here think our current administration is doing a better job than "Hank" could do?


Hell I would vote for hank over the current Admin... maybe even over whomever is the Rep Canidate.


----------

